# Passenger code



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I have heard rumor that some rides require a new safety feature of a passenger code. I hadn't paid any attention to the rumors (because I hadn't experienced it) till Sat night where I was asked on 3 different occasions for it. Customer didn't have codes either sent to them. I just kept swiping to start rides. Always on third swipe they would let me start rides. All 3 were late rides (after 2am). Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Pin option moving to more markets. And each time there are glitches as u reported. So far not in California yet.


----------



## Salvage09 (Mar 27, 2019)

I've had this happen to me three times in the past month. In all cases the passenger was in the car but I could not start the ride without that code, which the pax never received. Locked the app up all three times and couldn't even cancel. Completed two (short) trips without being paid but on the last trip had the passenger get out and get another ride. This is not a busy area and there is absolutely no need for validation codes to make sure the passenger gets in the correct Uber ride. Just more bad moves by a bad company.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly i'd kick them out if they couldn't give you the code, then i'd send uber support a message saying that they wouldn't give you the code and you were forced to kick them out.

See how long this new feature sticks around if that's the case.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

This ‘pin code’ technology seems very advanced and cutting edge. Uber is such an amazing technology company!

I hope they can perfect it because I think it has broad implications for society


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I see the riders now already saying my phone died i don't have my code 🙄 mean while 🚔 say move it... Here we go. Not all markets this will work good in. It appears the rider will have to enable it? I don't know. They half tell anything now a days


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

What happens to the drivers who have rides for people other than the account holder....


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

It's all a big blind non-consensual lab experiment, isn't it? We should be termed lab mice, not ants. Just spinning a wheel that never goes toward our financial goals.



SHalester said:


> So far not in California yet.


Some areas of CA have seen it. Clearly it's spotty.


----------



## Salvage09 (Mar 27, 2019)

If I knew a ride would require a validation code I would not accept it. Problem is that you don't know until you try to start the trip. Probably time to start looking for a new gig.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Some areas of CA have seen it.


my part, no sightings yet.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Yea I’ve had 1 pax with this and she told me she didn’t have a connection so I had to drive 2 miles until she had a connection. This just reaks of fraud by the pax. Who thinks up this crazy stuff?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

If your supposed to have a code, which the pax is supposed to give you, and then the pax doesn't have a code..... then cancel no show.
DO NOT PROVIDE FREE TRANSPORTATION


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

This has now happened twice at the same address picking up two different pax. In this area of town it is only single family housing for miles around and you don't have a connection (Spectrum). Impossible for pax to receive code with no connection.


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

If no connection how did they ordered the ride?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I have heard rumor that some rides require a new safety feature of a passenger code. I hadn't paid any attention to the rumors (because I hadn't experienced it) till Sat night where I was asked on 3 different occasions for it. Customer didn't have codes either sent to them. I just kept swiping to start rides. Always on third swipe they would let me start rides. All 3 were late rides (after 2am). Has anyone else seen this?


They been doing it at the smaller 
airport in Chicago for a few months. 
The other day I rolled up on someone 
w luggage and they had a code.
If it's going to be associated with 
airport rides, it's just gonna 
let me know if I'm shuffling them 
before I make eye contact...


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

ChiGuy said:


> If no connection how did they ordered the ride?


I don't know. In my market they could have a connection in the backyard but no connection in the front yard. That's how bad it is.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got my first code message in the phone about 3 months ago. I have received about 6 of them in total. Every time I have got the code request it is because the pick-up pin was farther away from me then the PAX actually was. Seems that in my area when the pin is more than about 100 yards from me than the PAX is the request for the code comes up. Every time the PAX has got the code right away.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I just got the message about the PIN today.

The PIN arrived to Miami!!


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I just got the message about the PIN today.
> 
> The PIN arrived to Miami!!


And Canton Ohio.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

ChiGuy said:


> If no connection how did they ordered the ride?


They may have used their home wireless connection. I had one like that a couple of weeks ago, the mobile connection was so bad, it would not even accept my arrival. The passenger was an elderly gentleman going to a clinic, and was just as confused as I when the code BS came up. It took me about two miles to get the ride accepted and get the code from the man. Geez, what a PITA.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Got a notification today saying starting today some trips require a pin. Had about 8 trips and only 1 required the code and they knew nothing about it. Well 2 options showed up and the one said something like return to app so when i went back without having to put the pin in and it let me start the trip , which was a relief. I hope riders opt out of this feature, or a least be able to opt in or out for each rid they take, not opt out and not be able to opt back in if they want to use it. This feature is gonna cause frustration and dangerous situations for the driver and rider when areas are busy.


----------

